# Tyabb Airshow 2010



## Heinz (Apr 18, 2010)

I went to Tyabb today, the whopping 10minute drive to the airshow really makes life easy!

Unfortunately I was stuck with my point and shoot Kodak with 5 megapixel zoom, which isn't ideal but is acceptable for ground shots.

I'll cut to the chase here are some shots. Was a great show and saw Temora's Spitfire, Boomerang and Trojan come down among other aircraft attending.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 18, 2010)

nice work


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 18, 2010)

Excellent Alex! I'd love to see that P-40F one day


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 18, 2010)

Great shots Hienz!! Magnificent aircraft to!! Looks like you had fun.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool pics. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2010)

Excellent Alex, would lke to see some of those up close!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 19, 2010)

Cheers guys! Sure thing Wayne I got some close ups and obviously I can send you some full size res shots if you'd like? Anyone else too for that matter.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice ones mate! Wish I lived that close to that lot!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Daniel. Yeah its not bad living so close, the regulars are the CAC 21, P 40 F, the Harvards, Wirraway, Tiger Moths, and in the next 2 years a Corsair apparently!

The Spitfire, Trojan and Boomerang flew about 1000kms to the show. The P 40M about 800kms

Heres a few more.

I'm really proud of the Sopwith Pup shot, it was a fluke as I said I was using a shitty little Kodak so I was stoked when I got home and downloaded all my shots to find that little gem!


Cheers.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 21, 2010)

nicely done Alex.

I can almost hear the rasp of those Texan taxying out and yes, that pup shot is a real beaut


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Alex!


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2010)

Great shots Alex! You showed up a detail I forgot with my Mustang too, thanks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shots Alex.... All the closeups u can post, please do...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2010)

Good shots Alex!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2010)

Heinz said:


> Cheers guys! Sure thing Wayne I got some close ups and obviously I can send you some full size res shots if you'd like? Anyone else too for that matter.



Would love some Hi res stuff, how about chucking a bunch on a CD and catching up at the model show next month?


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2010)

Done! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2010)

Heinz said:


> Done! 8)



 Rippa!!...Now don't forget....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2010)

Can't forget something that important Wayne!!  essays and exams are one thing, never will warbirds be forgotten! 

I'll get some more shots up by next weekend fellas.

Thanks for the kind words guys, appreciate your imput! Given most of you are wielders of the kodak brownies I feel honoured!


----------

